# How do I remove mineral spirits from public road?



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

One of my guys apparently spilled some mineral spirits on a public road in front of a customer's home. The customer is complaining and saying they got poor service because of this issue. 

Normally I'd say good luck to you mr. customer since it' s a public road but this one customer seems like a complainer and a problem if we don't resolve this issue. 

What is the best way to remove a mineral spirits stain from the road?

Powerwash it?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mineral spirits will eat asphalt. It's not a stain, it's damage.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think simple green will clean mineral spirits, but it may be damage, not stain


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Mineral spirits will eat asphalt. It's not a stain, it's damage.


Ok, so what do we do? I don't think this road is asphalt as it's a new neighborhood. Looks to be concrete.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pretty easy to tell asphalt from concrete.

Mineral Spirits won't affect concrete. You might be able to scrub the stain away on that.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Pretty easy to tell asphalt from concrete.
> 
> Mineral Spirits won't affect concrete. You might be able to scrub the stain away on that.


The road is a light grayish color like concrete and the area where the mineral spirits spilled darkened.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

New and clean mineral spirits or used with junk dissolved in it?


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Robie said:


> used with junk dissolved in it?


I wasn't there so I am assuming used with a little bit of polyurethane dissolved in it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Clean mineral spirits, scrub brush and pressure washing would be my plan of attack.

I hate these instances where the "problem" is just not that big of a deal and the customer makes it one.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Sometimes the customer seeing you are trying to make the situation right is all that's needed.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

take a pic.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Here is a pic. Does look to be asphalt. 

I will be sending a guy out with simple green and a power washer to attempt to clean it up but I just emailed the customer and said our liability to him stops as his easement but would be happy to send someone out to attempt to clean it but could not guarantee results.

And the location of the stain looks to be in the middle of the street rather than where our trucks normally park. When we have had spillage in the past, it was right behind the trucks and was very small.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I think you are going to have to pay to have the whole street re-paved.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

If its cement,try some carburetor cleaner.Works good on oil stains!!
Quick and easy with hardly any scrubbing.Just sop up with clean rag.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Robie said:


> I think you are going to have to pay to have the whole street re-paved.


Please say you are joking.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Whats the round spot right in front of the driveway? It that a clean out with an asphalt patch around it?


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Whats the round spot right in front of the driveway? It that a clean out with an asphalt patch around it?


Manhole cover.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm joking.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

workingintx said:


> Please say you are joking.


 The HO is probably getting a petition signed by all his neighbors to have you do just that!:jester:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Well the driveway and curb are definitely concrete- the road looks like maybe old asphalt? If it is, you could use an asphalt sealer to cover it up. Problem with that is it will be black, so where do you stop?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> When we have had spillage in the past, it was right behind the trucks and was very small.


I'd try to not have any spills in the future.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Well the driveway and curb are definitely concrete- the road looks like maybe old asphalt? If it is, you could use an asphalt sealer to cover it up. Problem with that is it will be black, so where do you stop?


The customer is being a bit dramatic about it. But I guess some people are like that when a sudden change occurs and there is a slight eyesore.

Here is his response to me just now. 

"Very disappointing to see that eye sore every time I leave and return to house. Would rather have you guys not do the work than that stain in front of my house."

I can see it from the homeowners view but I mean come on. Would he have someone who's car dropped oil stain on a road clean it up? Would he have the trash company clean up the road if they spilled cooking oil on the road? 

Anyways, I am going to have one of my guys go out there in the next few weeks with a powerwasher and simple green to attempt to reduce the stain.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I've used a mixture of laundry detergent,vinegar and baking soda on my concrete garage floor with good results on oil stains.Probably wouldn't hurt the blacktop.Pour it over the stain as soon as its mixed,the effervescence from the baking soda/vinegar mix seems to help "pull" the stain.
Good luck with this one.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds like you haven't heard the end from him...sorry to say.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

workingintx said:


> Anyways, I am going to have one of my guys go out there in the next few weeks with a powerwasher and simple green to attempt to reduce the stain.


I would get out there and do it tomorrow if I were you. The longer it waits the more badmouthing you is going to happen.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Or you could go and remove the paint you applied to his house and give him his money back. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

...pic looks like Hydrolic fluid  

LOL especially if a stain in the road carries more weight than you refinishing an entry way or something in their house.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like a version of chip seal.

Be careful with a pressure washer you don't blow a hole in it.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

mudpad said:


> I would get out there and do it tomorrow if I were you. The longer it waits the more badmouthing you is going to happen.


Agreed, I plan on going out there myself this Sunday.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good thing you didn't cause his princess to lose a press on nail or something.

I have no technical advice for you but I would call the manufacturer of the product and ask them for suggestions.

The fact that you are owning up to the spill speaks volumes about your character. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The town might not be to happy to see you clean the spot....


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm guessing it's more poly than mineral spirits. Time and traffic will mellow it with age, like a fine wine.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I'm guessing it's more poly than mineral spirits. Time and traffic will mellow it with age, like a fine wine.


I may just go with a grinder and grind the asphalt.  That'll take it off!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> Time and traffic will mellow it


That was my thought process too. Between that, snow, salt, and the sun it will probably just go away but this HO must be getting crap from his also perfect neighbors about the disaster.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not gonna be much ice in Texas


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i doubt there much gonna fix that other than a re sealing the whole street. Thats a pretty bad mess it made of that road. i would be pissed to. you may be very lucky and it pressure wash out with a decent cleaner but dont count on it. let us know how it went so that when i dumb ass does the same thing i know what to do lol


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

workingintx said:


> Here is a pic. Does look to be asphalt.
> 
> I will be sending a guy out with simple green and a power washer to attempt to clean it up but I just emailed the customer and said our liability to him stops as his easement but would be happy to send someone out to attempt to clean it but could not guarantee results.
> 
> And the location of the stain looks to be in the middle of the street rather than where our trucks normally park. When we have had spillage in the past, it was right behind the trucks and was very small.


First of all, lots of trucks working from the street drip oil and fluids. Lots of residential cars parked at the curb drip oil. And since you're not even sure it was you that caused that stain, you may be being taken advantage of. If this guy is a beloved customer with lots of contacts that could favor you, then ya...give cleaning it up a shot. If your sincere efforts don't remove the stain and the guy keeps pestering you, flip him off, regardless of if he can get you more work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Caslon said:


> First of all, lots of trucks working from the street drip oil and fluids. Lots of residential cars parked at the curb drip oil. And since you're not even sure it was you that caused that stain, you may be being taken advantage of. If this guy is a beloved customer with lots of contacts that could favor you, then ya...give cleaning it up a shot. If your sincere efforts don't remove the stain and the guy keeps pestering you, flip him off, regardless of if he can get you more work.


hopefully he's not from your state. If he does clean it or don't clean it he will end up with fines out the butt hole for damage to the environment and pay for signs that warn this part of the asphalt is known to cause cancer ontop of the sign thats already there that says this road is known to cause cancer :thumbsup:


----------



## leadarrows (May 26, 2004)

Grind kitty litter into the asphalt with your foot let stand for 15 minutes then sweep up. Repeat if necessary. You don't want to add more chimerical to the stain....you want to draw it out. I haul drywall so I always have some and when I have a drip occasionally in a driveway I grind up a little and it works great. Kitty litter should work as well. You could get some oil dry at any auto parts store as well. They clean up spills on race tracks all the time.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll always remember where I was when I heard of this stain on the public roadway in a perfect residential street in Texas just like 9/11. It's a tragedy beyond comprehension.

Had this been on the concrete driveway that appears to be leading up to the estate, this would have been a different story and everyone involved should be executed.

Can we as Americans let this sad reminder of the half quart of surely intentional stain on the street of this normally quiet suburb go un-noticed?

No we can't and we will fight to the end to get justice. These unfortunate homeowners will probably have to deal with this tragedy on a daily basis as they drive their late model luxury vehicles over this horrible stain until it faces this spring or so. Oh the humanity.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> hopefully he's not from your state. If he does clean it or don't clean it he will end up with fines out the butt hole for damage to the environment and pay for signs that warn this part of the asphalt is known to cause cancer ontop of the sign thats already there that says this road is known to cause cancer :thumbsup:


A road inspector could drop by by chance and see him messing around with city property using chemicals trying to clean it up. He'd better use something totally and completely benign to the environment because doing otherwise could lead to big fines as the chemicals would probably be hosed down and run into the city drains.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Kitty litter won't do a darn thing if there was poly in the thinner


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You insured to work in a roadway?

I see the EPA buzzards circling....:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you friggin guys serious? Stuff happens!


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

griz said:


> You insured to work in a roadway?
> 
> I see the EPA buzzards circling....:laughing:


After the OP reads all our warnings, walking away from it might be the wiser move. So what if your customer bad mouths you to others. If you did a good job on his house, and he tells others of a small stain in the street that will disappear over time, you can live with the consequences of not pleasing an anal retentive SOB, I'm sure.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

mudpad said:


> I would get out there and do it tomorrow if I were you. The longer it waits the more badmouthing you is going to happen.


Always jump right on warranty or a screw up immediately. 

My advice for its worth in the future:

You are a professional contractor. Portray that by having unchecked confidence in dealing with a problem. Do not hesitate, and say I am aware of the issue and we will resolve it immediately. Then get your chit together and head that way. Google, CT, ask a friend, whatever. Find a solution or the best one you can. If you dont know how to resolve it, it will do NOTHING for your situation with your client to pass that information to them. 

If you take every measure to resolve the issue and it cant be resolved, simply ask, "what can I do to make this right for you? " 

What they say at that point will decide your next step. 

In my opinion, old boy is looking for a reduced bill. 

If you are working with solvents, park on a tarp.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I find 30 second cleaner from Home Depot and a 4000 psi pressure washer can clean almost anything off asphalt. But if there's polyurethane in there, you might need sodium hydroxide to get it out.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I find 30 second cleaner from Home Depot and a 4000 psi pressure washer can clean almost anything off asphalt. But if there's polyurethane in there, you might need sodium hydroxide to get it out.


Actually after reading some of these responses, I'm paranoid to do anything since it's a public street. I'm just gonna refund half this guy's money(it was only a small $300 job) and move on. 

I think if we touch it, we will be opening up ourselves to a lot more liability than what this is causing us now. Again, I don't even know if we did that. Looks too far away from where our trucks were located.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

workingintx said:


> Actually after reading some of these responses, I'm paranoid to do anything since it's a public street. I'm just gonna refund half this guy's money(it was only a small $300 job) and move on.
> 
> I think if we touch it, we will be opening up ourselves to a lot more liability than what this is causing us now. Again, I don't even know if we did that. Looks too far away from where our trucks were located.


Easy now. A 300 dollar job?

I am very reputable and take my licks where deserved, but I had no idea from your thread that this was such a small job. Don't refund anything.

I'm tired of the big guy threatening the little guy.

Now it's clear. Ignore this in it's entirety OP. Life is not all puppies and bacon.

That's my view right now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Try a degreaser with a scrub brush and power washer. I can tell you in this town I would be in big trouble with my municipality, the state of California, the EPA, the coastal commission and the Obama administration. By the time they were done with me I wouldn't be able to sit down for weeks. :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Keep the money you earned.
Spend a half hour or so trying to make it look better.
Move on.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tell them it will dissipate over time.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

For a $300.00 job, I'm with the kitty litter guy... except I'd just grind it in and leave it. Just make sure your customer knows you did everything you can.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I agree.. don't refund them ANYTHING. They'll STILL badmouth you for the stain on the road. There is no way that you'll ever be forgiven for it. 

Personally I'd tell the HO that I would really like to fix it but my hands are tied simply because I can go to jail for doing work on a public road. 

If anything, I'd probably get a 5 gallon bucket, fill it with water and a small bottle of Dawn, scrub it with a push broom, let it sit for about 20 minutes and then rinse it down. After that you can't do much else. Given the condition of this asphalt, it's about time for it to be re-paved anyway. Even though it wouldn't be my responsibility, I'd ask the local municipality if there are any plans or pending contracts awarded to mill and repave the roadway.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep the money......go out there late Sunday night with couple gallons of mineral spirits and a backpack sprayer.......spray the whole street.....bring some frog tape for where the street begins and ends....

Now that's a good idea :no::no:

Oh....I forgot the best part.....as you drive off...throw a match on it!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

What does it say about society when a contractor is afraid to try cleaning a little spill in the street.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

rselectric1 said:


> I'll always remember where I was when I heard of this stain on the public roadway in a perfect residential street in Texas just like 9/11. It's a tragedy beyond comprehension.
> 
> Had this been on the concrete driveway that appears to be leading up to the estate, this would have been a different story and everyone involved should be executed.
> 
> ...


That could have easily been young barry obamas driveway. I hope the justice department gets involved


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> What does it say about society when a contractor is afraid to try cleaning a little spill in the street.


It's not like we did it intentionally if we did it at all. We are very careful about the environment especially in some parts of Texas that we work due to the aquifers. We carry sealed 5 gallon used material collection buckets on all trucks so we can recycle at a later date that we pour everything used into after each job. 

At this point, I'm caught in a catch-22. I can attempt to appease the customer who is upset but I can't attempt to clean the stain because I could be fined and/or jailed for working on a public road. I think what I may do is call the local municipality on Monday and ask them for instructions on what I can and cannot do. I may be opening up a can of worms by doing that but at least we can truthfully tell the customer we can only do so much.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

workingintx said:


> Actually after reading some of these responses, I'm paranoid to do anything since it's a public street. I'm just gonna refund half this guy's money(it was only a small $300 job) and move on.
> 
> I think if we touch it, we will be opening up ourselves to a lot more liability than what this is causing us now. Again, I don't even know if we did that. Looks too far away from where our trucks were located.


Im with RS. I forgot you door door re-sealing. Go over and give it a shot cleaning it. The thats it. I wouldnt give any money back. Its dumb anyway, there are stains all over the road. 

Some things are a bigger deal to some than others though. That stain is not their business, its the municipalitys.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The last thing you want to do is call the town. 

We have far worse stains than that on the streets from the garbage trucks. Where it is located on the street, I bet it is not the OP's material.

Tom


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

workingintx said:


> I think if we touch it, we will be opening up ourselves to a lot more liability than what this is causing us now. Again, I don't even know if we did that. Looks too far away from where our trucks were located.


 I had no idea mineral spirits could do that to asphalt. Since you're not sure if it was you, I'd be a little suspicious. I usually use mineral spirits to clean stuff, never seen it stain anything. Did you try pouring some mineral spirits in an inconspicuous place to see if you can mimic what happened?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> I'll always remember where I was when I heard of this stain on the public roadway in a perfect residential street in Texas just like 9/11. It's a tragedy beyond comprehension.
> 
> Had this been on the concrete driveway that appears to be leading up to the estate, this would have been a different story and everyone involved should be executed.
> 
> ...


We should send in the troops!

Hope we find the wet paints of asphalt destruction.


----------



## T-towngirl (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd say a degreaser and power washer. You may want to scrub the degreaser in, let it set for a bit and then power wash it. Or you could try a little muratic acid. It cleans oil stains off concrete.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Open the man hole cover climb down and use a torch to heat up the spot from below.This will draw the oil to the bottom of the surface leaving tot top spot free.Make sure you wear old boots.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

The original poster is giving half the money back because of a stain in the street? This thread is getting comical. 

No

It really is...


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

The customer is almost guaranteed lost to you regardless of your future actions.

More than a bucket of suds and a stiff broom and you are going too far out of your way IMO.

The guys response to your proposed intentions make him a total douche bag.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I had no idea mineral spirits could do that to asphalt. Since you're not sure if it was you, I'd be a little suspicious. I usually use mineral spirits to clean stuff, never seen it stain anything. Did you try pouring some mineral spirits in an inconspicuous place to see if you can mimic what happened?


That's exactly what I'd do. Walk out to the road, with the client in tow & pour some clean mineral spirits on the road to show him it wasn't your guys. Mineral spirits won't do that to asphalt.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

just use some heavy grit paper and blend it in


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Spray down the whole street with mineral spirits so it's all the same?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If it was here in Cali, I would be in jail awaiting trial. They would release a felon to find room for me.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> If it was here in Cali, I would be in jail awaiting trial. They was release a felon to find room for me.


hmm..would there be a reward possibly?hone:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> hmm..would there be a reward possibly?hone:


Dead or alive. You could bring me in laying across a saddle on your extra horse.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

ClaytonR said:


> Spray down the whole street with mineral spirits so it's all the same?


not the best idea................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMq3w7RVnvc


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

This is why i find it so hard to have employees in the trades. It so easy for anyone to make this type of mistake, especially with a head full of paint. The op comes on here about once a month wih an angry client story. Gotta face the fact youre selling a donkey raffle. Include a refund as sole remedy clause in your contract and just paln on refunding a couple doors a month.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

fourcornerhome said:


> not the best idea................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMq3w7RVnvc


I was waiting for someone to post the Seinfeld episode. I didn't know how.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Love that episode...


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a garbage truck one time blow a hydraulic line as they were crushing the garbage in front of my house...had to of leaked over 5 gallons of fluid right on the ground..you would have thought I was crazy to see the look on their faces when they came out to fix the truck and I asked who is going to clean up the fluid?..we have gutters here and by the time they cam back to spread some kitty litter it was past my house and to the neighbors..a good 80-100' from the original leak...that was 6 years ago and I can still see the stain plain as day..I really think if I didn't see it happen they would have just let it dry up on it's own ( never).


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

So I resolved the issue myself. 

I spoke to an asphalt guy and he said that what we are seeing is not a stain but the asphalt "coming back alive" as he told me. He basically meant that when mineral spirits or any clear petroleum based product hits asphalt that it gives the asphalt back it's original dark color. Sorta like putting amor all on a car's interior. 

Easiest way to fix it was to take a wide wood chisel and scrape the area affected. I then took a heavy wire brush to blend into the surrounding asphalt. While it did not completely get rid of the discoloration, it lessened it. 

Again, I wasn't even sure that we did it because as I pointed out to the customer, the spot was in the middle of the street and their were other dark spots on the asphalt all over the road but because the customer claims we did, I went ahead and took care of it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Like I said originally. It damaged the asphalt by eating it away. But it's only surface damage.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

How is it we went 4 pages deep in a thread in a painting forum regarding a stain and no one suggested throwing dirt on it?


----------

